# Anno 1404



## Nick_MSI (26. Dezember 2010)

hallo

habe mir vor ein paar tagen anno 1404 venedig über steam gekauft und gedownloadet, als ich es grade zum ersten mal spielen wollte war anno venedig auf englisch und das kann ich nicht alles verstehen 
und das normale anno 1404 kann ich nich spielen da kommt immer das der code falsch is aber der code is ja von steam vorggeben 

brauche dringend eure hilft 
danke für die antworten im vorraus


----------



## Jakob (26. Dezember 2010)

Kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber bist du lebensmüde hier mit einem HWL Logo rumzurennen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du denn NUR Venedig per Steam gekauft, oder auch das Grundspiel? Ich meine, dass man gar nicht mehr nur das Grundspiel starten kann, die Anno-Missionen usw. sind auch verfügbar, wenn man venedig startet - bin aber nicht sicher...

Und klick mal per Rechtsklick auf der Spieleliste auf Anno, Eigenschaften - da müßtest Du an sich auch die Sprache ggf. umstellen können.


----------



## Nick_MSI (26. Dezember 2010)

hab anno und dann venedig im gold packet

sprache is bei beiden deutsch
aber anno alleine kann ich nicht abspielen

ich kann nur anno venedig spielen weas aber auf englisch ist und ich nicht kann
wenn ich anno normal anklicke sacht der falschen code


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2010)

Jo, es kann sein, dass Du Anno 1404 gar nicht mehr "einzeln" ohne Venedig spielen kannst, bin da nicht sicher. Die Kampagne vom Hauptspiel sollte aber auch bei Venedig aufrufbar sein.

UNd wegen der Sprache hab ich ja was geschrieben.


----------



## Nick_MSI (27. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt hab die beiden sprachen natürlich auf deutsch gestellt nur es ist kein dutsch sondern englisch 

nur kampagne und hauptteil wäre besser auf deutsch statt englich


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Vlt. versuch noch mal rechtsklick auf anno bzw. venedig bei der Spieleliste, eigenschaften, lokale Dateien, Spieleintegritär prüfen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2011)

Habe mir heute vor 19 Uhr auch Anno 1404 Gold bei Stem für 19,99 € gegönnt und diesselben Probleme mit dem Code für das Hauptspiel.
Code ist wohl nicht gültig und nach 2/5 Serveranfragen ab ichs jetzt erstmal gelassen.
Falls bereits eine Lösung gefunden wurde, würde ich ich hier sehr über eine Info freuen.

Venedig läuft bei mir soweit tadellos und auf deutsch, also hab ich mit der Sprache keinerlei Probleme.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: habe soeben die Lösung mit dem Code fürs Hauptspiel gefunden, eigenlich richtig simpel und logisch: 
In die Steam Bibliothek gehen, ein Rechtsklick auf Anno 1404 und "Spiel CD-Code anzeigen", diesen dann in die Zwischenablage packen, Anno starten und den Steamcode einfügen..... verbinden und... tada das Spiel ist aktiviert.
Frohes zocken wünsche ich allen Anno-Fans! 

@Nick_MSI: Konntest du die Sprache jetzt schon umstellen?


----------



## Nick_MSI (1. Januar 2011)

danke kamikazekaki wede es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2011)

Na? Hats funktioniert?


----------



## Nick_MSI (1. Januar 2011)

habe jetzt gestern neu installiert 
ladet jetzt noch bissel runter und dann mache ich es

wo muss ich den code dann da eingeben ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2011)

Na wenn du das Spiel startest, wirst du doch nach dem Code zur Aktivierung gefragt.
Du nimmst wie vorhin beschrieben den von Steam in den Zwischenspeicher und löschst den, den dir Steam beim Spielstart vorgibt und fügst den von Steam ein.
Blöd beschrieben, aber glaub' ich verständlich genug. 

Dann viel Spaß noch beim Download, die Server scheinen ja derzeit recht ausgelastet zu sein....


----------



## Nick_MSI (1. Januar 2011)

zwar noch knapp eine stunde 
aber konnte wenigstens heute downloaden nicht so wie gestern da war alles überlstet


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2011)

Und warum saugst es nochmal?
Dachte du hattest alles schon geladen und versucht zu starten???

Wenn ich ein Spiel schonmal geladen habe, tue ich mir diesen Aufwand doch nicht nochmal an, selbst wenn ich das System neu aufsetzte!?!?
Schau dir mal das praktische Steam-Back-Up-System an. 
(Spieledateien sichern)


----------



## Nick_MSI (1. Januar 2011)

hatte ja noch nichts gemacht bei dem spiel 
hatte nur ausversehen anno in nem extra ordner gepackt und den geöscht und dann wars halt weg 
aber egal bin ja jetzt gleich fertig


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2011)

Den Ordner mit den Spieldaten versehentlich gelöscht? 
Hehe, na soll vorkommen. 

Dann viel Glück beim Spielstart.


----------



## Systembuilder (2. Januar 2011)

Es könnte auch sein, dass du Steam in Englisch installiert hast


----------



## Nick_MSI (2. Januar 2011)

ne steam is in deutsch und es geht jetzt alles 
das mit dem cd code hat geklappt 
danke für die schnelle hlfe


----------



## Zaesh (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Zusammen, hatte das gleiche Problem wie Nick, nachdem ich alles so gemacht habe wie er ist das Spiel zwar auf deutsch, aber ich kann den Registrierungscode immer noch nicht eingeben, der wird als falsch dargestellt, hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen kann?


Edit: Na toll irgendwie hab ich zuviel rumprobiert und jetzt sind meine 5 Registrierungsversuche abgelafen, kann ich die irgendwie reaktivieren?


----------



## BlackBetty466 (8. Januar 2011)

Hab mir auch die Gold Edition bei Steam geholt und hatte zuerst auch das Problem mit dem falschen Code. Bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass man nicht beide Spiele zusammen aktiviert, sondern jedes einzeln. Soll heissen, man braucht 2 Codes, und beim ersten Starten des Hauptspiels hatte Steam automatisch den Code für Venedig eingetragen, der natürlich nicht funzt. Also manuell den Code fürs Hauptspel eintragen dann läuft es.
Den Code kann man sich anzeigen lassen, indem man in der Spielebibliothek das Spiel auswählt und dann am rechten Rand unter Links auf CD-Key klickt.

Bisher habe ich nur das Hauptspiel gespielt, aber Steam gibt an, ich hätte das Hauptspiel noch gar nicht, aber schon 11 Stunden Venedig gespielt...


----------



## Nick_MSI (8. Januar 2011)

wenn die den code wissen wollen musst du den neuen eingeben den du in den zwischenspeicher gepackt hast 
so wie es Kamikaze-Kaki erklärt hat

wi edu das allerdings hinbekommst mit den 5 verschwendeten versuchen weiß ich nicht


----------

